# Where to get Large Vivs 6ft +



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

as the title. anyone know where to get large vivs. im after 5' L/ 3' D / 7' H


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

maddy said:


> as the title. anyone know where to get large vivs. im after 5' L/ 3' D / 7' H


those in meters? guessing custom made? what material?


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

obvously in feet not meters lol. were are you bassed i know someone making stunning vivs to what ever size you want


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

yea its feet, ashford in kent


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

any more information?


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

you have pm


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

pretty much the exact same size as the one im making. youve got options of either custom made or home made. nobody makes anything "off-the-shelf" as large as that. there are plenty of viv builders on here though.

i imagine youll need it made flat-pack though, because its too big to fit through doors in houses, assuming thats where its going.


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

yea its going in the house. i think i will have to make it my self.... a bit of old diy.

anyone got any plans drawn out. 
what wood would be best?
how would you join it together? glue and screws?
any ideas on how to stablise the viv?
glass or perspex? - glass would look better but perspex would allow me to make a "walk-in" viv door 


i would be greatful for anyone that could help with the designs.
cheers


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

i used chipboard with 3 coats of yacht varnish , fastened together with screws. ive got some pics if you want to see it. mines 8x3x3 and cost me around £60


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

yes please post the pickys


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

You could always try local joiners for quotes. You might find they are a bit cheaper than 'viv builders' but at the end of the day DIY would be the cheapest option


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

maddy you have pm


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

R.E.C.S said:


> maddy you have pm


you can be too pushy about business you know bud , just an observation ...

im looking for a mini usb cable to transfer some pics


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

hehe i allways have problems finding my camera cable


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

maddy said:


> hehe i allways have problems finding my camera cable


heehee thats why I have 2  one stays at the comp and the other stays with my camera in the case


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

worse thing is i work in IT .................


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

i want something like this. maybe not the exact dimensions


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

did you download that maddy? or do it yourself?


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

i done it my self  i work for 2020-fusion


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

may i just say - skills

may have to get you to design my next one


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

jsut bored at work hehe


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

where abouts you work?


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

2020-fusion
Ashford/Kent


www.2020-fusion.com

cad software company


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

SWEET! i juts though you meant you worked with the software, not designed it lol.

what you do for a living?


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ create/support the software


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

have you noticed that tech and reptiles seem to o hand in hand :hmm:


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

its the geeky things again.

reptiles and the geek


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

nxsmiggy, this is also an observation, people jump in with both feet waaaaaaayyy to early.
when i said maddy had a pm it was actually a reply to a previous pm sent to me from maddy. and before that there were about 8 pms exchanged. Im not pushy in business but i do like to get things wrapped up as soon as possible as i have about 120 emails a day from people

maddy as per your request by pm, i have looked at the design you posted up and cant see a problem why it cant be made.
as you expressed concern in your pm to the structural strength of the viv due to the hight, the way in which you have put in side windows at the front will increase the strength of the overall unit. 
i can also add reinforcement points where needed.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

personally id go for either plywood or OSB for something that big. chipboard is alright when youve got small or narrow unsupported areas, but this viv is big and chipboard and MDF may not cut it without reinforcement. plywood is super expensive, OSB is much cheaper. contiboard might work in 18mm thickness but you may struggle to get pieces large enough, im not sure if they do 8'x4' sheets, most of what ive seen tends to be much narrower for furniture purposes, etc


----------

